# My new site - opinions welcome!



## j_mcquillen (May 8, 2006)

Finally got round to getting a 'completed' version of my website online. All opinions / criticisms welcome...

http://www.lightinthesky.co.uk

New images, galleries and content will be added in due course...


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 8, 2006)

I like it! Incredible photos!


----------



## homer911 (May 15, 2006)

Very good photos.

Very impressed, keep it up


----------



## sean300 (May 16, 2006)

beautiful site.. the photographs look terrific!


----------



## Rob (May 16, 2006)

Great stuff - your style of photography is certain to attract a number of buyers. If possible, arrange with a print service to have a "buy it now" button and a price and I think you'll do very well selling in the US with that content. Great photos too!!!

A slight criticism, but only a matter of personal taste - I'm not too keen on the main logo, it feels a little big and distracting. Not a major thing, but I would think it might look even better with something more subtle?

Rob


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 16, 2006)

Thanks folks... :thumbup: 

Rob - I'll have a fiddle about with the logo as you suggested and see if I can get something looking a bit better.


----------



## buckenmeyer (May 29, 2006)

The photos are really nice. How do you take such rich colorful photos? Does it have to do with the light, the lense, the camera, or the retouching.. or everything?


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Buckenmeyer  

I would say the main thing was light, and the film used...

The pictures are all taken using Fuji Velvia 50 slide film, which is well known for its rich, saturated colours. I also use a polariser, which cuts out glare / reflections and helps to saturate the colours.

Almost all of the shots were taken around sunrise and sunset, when the light is at its best for landscapes.

I shoot with a Minolta Dynax 500si 35mm film camera - its a decent camera, but nothing spectacular...

As for retouching, I've tried to keep the images on the site as acurate to the original slides as possible - the prints are produced direct from the slides, rather than digital files, so I wouldn't want anyone buying a print and finding it looks different from the image they saw on the site.


----------



## buckenmeyer (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, great, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the word I'm looking for is "stunning"


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Very professional site there! 

Keep it up! 

Jake


----------

